
Yahoo Buys IntoNow: Paradigm Shift or Wasted Potential? - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/can_yahoo_handle_to_potential_of_intonow.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4db5c77b263ec04d%2C0
======
ares2012
I will begin hoping against hope that Yahoo! finally makes good use of one of
their acquisitions. If only so that they stay as an independent company who
provides exits for interesting start up companies like IntoNow.

However, based on experience, I expect to be disappointed.

